# National Dog Show



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

The lady in red with blond hair ? I think she’s very pretty. She looks like Pink.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think she looks like Pink too, Dechi! Haha, not your average looking judge!! Did you love the long coat Chihuahua or what, giving little kisses  

Thanks for the reminder to watch the show, Catherine


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Um, where was the miniature poodle?? And why do they always show my least favorite breeds in every group? :angry:


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry that they didn’t show any poodles. Anyone know if the competitors are listed on line? Only saw a few videos and group winners.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Brief show of a beautiful black standard. I believe it made the cut, but not the winner. Would love to see the breed competition, but can't find it anywhere online.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes the toy group judge did look like Pink. She was very un-traditional, but pretty cool too.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> I think she looks like Pink too, Dechi! Haha, not your average looking judge!! Did you love the long coat Chihuahua or what, giving little kisses
> 
> Thanks for the reminder to watch the show, Catherine


The live version was not available so I watched some short videos and didn’t see the little Chihuahua giving kisses. :argh:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Here you go, Dechi! https://www.nbcsports.com/video/long-coat-chihuahua-2018-national-dog-show-toy-group


----------

